# Just another piggy



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Got another E Tx pig a couple days ago out at my brothers place. The hunt got off to a bad start when I got to the feeder and realized that it wasn't feeding. It had rained 2 days earlier and the rain splattered dirt only had 1 set of tracks(hog) leading to the feeder that turned immediately around and went back into the woods that they had come from. It was already late and i didn't want to chance spooking deer off of another feeder so I decided to tough it out. Well, with about 5 min left of shooting light I could hear them back in the woods and it didn't take long for me to realize that they were headed towards me. The first thing I can see is a couple of noses poking out of the brush. Eventually they come towards the feeder(group of 6) but quickly veer off back up the rifle lane. For some reason, they decide to circle back and take one more look so I draw and wait for them to enter my lane knowing that they won't stay. As soon as they get into my lane I settle on the lead pig and shoot her while she's walking. The hit was a little back but she was slightly quartered away, so she only went about 40 yds. It's been a tough season for me, I needed to bloody an arrow.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Pretty pig, be a nice one for a full body mount


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I don't know about mounting it BUT will make some nice sausage....WW


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats on a good shot and good meat haul.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

two tone pigs are my favorite tks for pics good job on the kill.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on a fine pig!


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> two tone pigs are my favorite tks for pics good job on the kill.


Thanks. Mine too..... If a group comes in and there's a pig or 2 with distinguishing(cool) marks, they may as well have a bullseye on them when i'm in the tree. I think it makes hunting them a little funner and it always makes for a better pic, but I can say that those colored pigs and my desire to always go for them has saved the lives of the entire group on more occasions than one.hwell:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Good looking pig. Congratulations. Sounded like a great hunt.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Pretty piggy makes pretty sausage! Good job!


----------

